# python-update

## Roux

Durch einen Systemupdate hab ich gestern python-Paket geupdatet, heute ging Compiz nicht mehr. (Ja, ich weiß, in dem emerge-messages steht, dass man update-python ausführen sollte, die messages les ich auch ab jetzt) ... nach kurzem googlen hab ich update-python ausgeführt und es ging wieder.

Was mich aber interessiert, wieso muss man diesen Befehl ausführen? Was bewirkt er?

Roux

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also Roux,

Bestimmte Stellen im Python-Code sind nach "größeren Sprungn" nicht abwärts kompatibel. Also deine neue Version von python kann damit nicht umgehen, oder die Funktion wurde ersetzt durch eine die die Arbeit besser oder sicherer macht, aber im Prinzip das selbe leistet. Zu solchen Änderung kommt es halt immer wieder. Daher müssen diese vorher installierten Pakete aktualisiert und angepasst werden. python-updater sucht nach installierten Paketen die von dem "abwärtskompatiblitäts-problem" Betroffen sind und installiert diese neu damit die Pakete mit der neuen Version verwendet werden können ohne das es zu Problemen führt.

Ganz genau kann ich dir das auch nicht erklären weil mich das noch nicht so im Detail interessiert. Also ob bestimmte Module dabei ersetzt werden oder nur gegen neue Bibliotheken gelinkt wird etc., davon hab ich (noch) keine Ahnung.

Grüße

----------

